
Mitochondrial replacement – 3 biological parents, 1 child and a controversy - Osiris30
https://www.vox.com/2018/7/24/17596354/mitochondrial-replacement-therapy-three-parent-baby-controversy
======
aurizon
No scientific controversy at all, religious idiots gathering cranks from
within their membership to protest their risk of loss of control - which is
what religion is all about

